# Fall Fuzzies! *lotsa pics*



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

I currently have 4 litters of Fuzzies/Fuzzy Hairless. Some were just weaned and others... not so much! :lol: Here they are along with their non-Fuzzy siblings. I apologize ahead of time for the copious amounts of poo in this pictures!

Litter 1

PEW Fuzzy Hairless doe, GYPT Satellite, she's also polydactyl

















































PEW Rex buck, I think. He also sort of looks Fuzzy. *shrugs*

































Dove (pink eyed Black) Rex buck, I think. The two "Rexes" in this litter pulled a fast one on me.

















































PEW Fuzzy Hairless buck, GYPT Radar. He wasn't in a cooperative mood yesterday.....

































PEW poor Fuzzy or Fuzzy Hairless buck, GYPT Doppler. Not sure what went wrong woth his coat.....









































Litter 2

Ivory buck, not cooperative

























Satin Ivory buck, also not cooperative









































PEW Fuzzy buck









































Weird piebald c-dilute "Coffee" buck. Damn Chocolate!

































PEW doe and piebald Ivory doe

































Litter 3

Ivory Fuzzy buck, could be the weird c-dilute though

































Ivory Fuzzy buck #2, my favorite!
















































I SAW THAT!









PEW Fuzzy doe

































































Pied Ivory buck, piebald is the bane of my existence with Ivory at the moment









Ivory doe, she had a little accident..... Pretty girl though

































And last but certainly not least, Litter 4

Pied Champagne Fuzzy Hairless and possibly Fuzzies. They are still very young. BTW, I know their markings are crap but I'm working on PEW and Ivory in these varieties. Some of these guys also appear to be Satin! It should make for an interesting tactile experience!

Baby #1
"I'm so mad at you, I could poo! No, wait. I just did."









"You took away my poo!"









"Oh, well. There it goes."









Baby #2
"Hey, I hear this is where the poo snatcher lives."









"Please don't take my poo!"









"Back off, man! I mean it!"









Group shots. (I can't tell them apart yet. Don't tell anyone!) Looks like they've heard the Legend of the Poo Snatcher!

























































The light balance went bad, but these were too funny to delete!

















And because you still haven't seen enough FH cute.....

































Done. For now.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very cute pix. Some of these mousies need more mousie to go with the ears and tail.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

:lol:

Yes, some of these are in the awkward stage of all ears and tail. The last litter is especially so since their eyes haven't been open too long. Little alien meece.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I LOVE the second to th last pic on litter two, thier faces, PRICELESS they're like "HAAAAAAAAAYYY what's goin' down wit' you?  " gangsta' sista's xD

and the captions on the last litter,hilarious xD


----------

